
Remembering Richard Feynman: Devia ser em portugues [pdf] - slbenfica
http://www.tsijournals.com/articles/remembering-richard-p-feynman-devia-ser-em-portugues.pdf
======
schoen
Feynman says in _Surely You 're Joking_ that he started learning Portuguese
because he was attracted to a fellow student, then switched to Spanish because
he felt guilty about his motivation, and then had to switch back to Portuguese
upon receiving an invitation to teach in Brazil.

In this article he's reported as "saying sometimes he confused Portuguese with
Spanish" and the inscription unexpectedly gives an example of that: Feynman
has actually written "Portugués", the name of the language in Spanish, rather
than the Brazilian norm "português".

